# Who lost?



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Its a reporting error. while 1/3 of the hives are lost. Darn few are actually CCD. Most are starvation or Varroa mites.
CCD is a rare issue where basically all the bees are suddenly gone in a time frame that would not be absconding. I had two this year that you might say were CCD. but they were not. they were bees that Absconded in June....... happens. 
When you have 30-40 at a time do that, you pretty sure its not absconding. Part of the reason its been hard to pin down. not much evidence left, and hard to recreate.

Most dead hives have dead bees in them. this is not what being described in CCD.


----------

